# keyboard problems



## MA-Caver (Feb 28, 2011)

Somehow my keyboard input speed got messed up and I have to hold down the keys for a moment to get it to go. Basically I think the "stuck-key" got messed up. 
I normally can type approx 60 wpm or faster but right now I am 2 minutes just typing this post. 

Trying to find reset to default on the XP system but to no avail....


Help


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2011)

My XP system is down - but try the control panel. There should be a mouse link and a keyboard link.  Try changing the mouse link as well.

check your cord and connections to make sure they haven't been chewed on or crimped or torqued or pinched in some way.


----------



## crushing (Feb 28, 2011)

Control Panel | Keyboard is where you can adjust the Delay and Repeat Rate.

Also, holding down the right shift key for a while (8 or 10 seconds) may bring up another option for you to modify.

Good luck!


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 28, 2011)

Dunno well... I'm able to type at speed again..... holding down the shift key does help... sigh... thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## granfire (Feb 28, 2011)

did you spew some beverage over it? 

Normally keyboard problems are the result of crud....


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 28, 2011)

granfire said:


> did you spew some beverage over it?
> 
> Normally keyboard problems are the result of crud....



QFT.

Try unplugging it, wash it in the bathtub, use a blow-drier to help speed the drying process (don't hold it on there for too long) and leave it unplugged for a couple/few days.  Plug it back in and see wha hoppens.


----------



## granfire (Feb 28, 2011)

I actually heard they are dishwasher safe on the top rack...naturally, extended drying period required...


----------

